# Help!!



## soapmaker (Oct 12, 2017)

This must have happened to someone else too....I'm making soap and go for my red iron oxide only to find I don't have any more. I'm in Ontario...does anyone know where I can get some quick? Canwax answers the phone with a recording so have no idea where to go next.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 12, 2017)

Do you specifically need red iron oxide, or just red color?

If just red color, check a hobby store such as Michael's, Hobby Lobby or Jo-Anne fabrics. Look for the cake making supplies. Get the frosting color with Red #40 in it.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 12, 2017)

What is Red #40? Because I am doing it for a lady that's picky about natural things. I know she will ask me. Is it like food colouring?


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 12, 2017)

Yup, it's a food coloring. Sorry, not very natural at all!


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 12, 2017)

Ugh. She wouldn't accept that. If I could just find a supplier that would do a rush order! Thanks though for the thought.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 12, 2017)

You could mix micas to get a red oxide color. Some micas can be considered natural, but I'm not an expert on that, so you'd have to do a bit of research...


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 12, 2017)

Swiftcraftmonkey has a list of Canadian suppliers: http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com.au/2011/03/where-to-get-supplies-in-canada.html

This one has Red Oxide Powder: https://kwspecialties.on.ca/product/red-oxide-2/

And I did not know just how hard it is to search out of area, using Google as a search engine, now that Google have tied down location searches to where the computer is networked to (instead of where a person wants to buy from) ... that is going to be a nuisance for holiday shopping research - I had to use a different search engine to look - how silly!

Anyway, hope this helps (no idea how quickly they could get this to you).


----------



## Millie (Oct 12, 2017)

What is your design plan? You can get peachy pinks and orange with paprika-infused oils, maybe you could deepen that with a tiny pinch of cocoa powder for fall colors. I also remember Humblebee & Me getting a nice red in soap from a reaction with milk and cinnamon or cassia EO. But I don't know what your needs are. Obviously with the second option you change the scent. But if she just asked for something christmas themed that'd do.

Last thought and probably the best option for a quick fix is to look for french rose clay in a local health food store, in the skin care section.


----------



## 2buck (Oct 12, 2017)

Your big box hardware store might have "Spanish Red". It is iron oxide for giving a red color to concrete.


----------



## Millie (Oct 12, 2017)

Good thought, not skinsafe though. Mineral pigments for soap etc. are synthesized so they are free from heavy metals found in natural pigments. Wouldn't trust anything not labeled for use in cosmetics.


----------



## SaltedFig (Oct 12, 2017)

Great in theory, but ...

The manufacturing process for making  concrete colourants can be significantly different from the process used  to make the same ingredient for cosmetic use.

Even if the  ingredient is made in exactly the same way (using exactly the same  metals and chemicals), there may be flow additives (or other additives)  that would make the concrete colour unsafe for use on skin.

It  could be as simple as it is just not purified to the same extent as a  cosmetic ingredient, and there are residual chemicals and/or metals  that are at acceptable levels for inclusion in concrete, but not for  putting on skin.

So, I would advise to use only use cosmetic or higher grade ingredients.



> Your big box hardware store might have "Spanish  Red". It is iron oxide for giving a red color to concrete.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 12, 2017)

I appreciate the time everyone put in to this. I will check K&W or wait on Canwax. The Rose clay idea is good but think I'll just have to exercise some patience.


----------



## Susie (Oct 12, 2017)

You can heat infuse paprika into a light colored liquid oil, and substitute the colored oil for the non-colored oil.  Use enough, and you are going to get that iron oxide color.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 13, 2017)

Susie said:


> You can heat infuse paprika into a light colored liquid oil, and substitute the colored oil for the non-colored oil.  Use enough, and you are going to get that iron oxide color.



That's very interesting. How much is enough? And how much infused oil has to replace the non-coloured oil? I have only ever gotten orange out of paprika. Oh, just remembered, the red oxide was only to colour a portion of a 3 colour swirl so guess that wouldn't work.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 13, 2017)

soapmaker said:


> That's very interesting. How much is enough? And how much infused oil has to replace the non-coloured oil? I have only ever gotten orange out of paprika. Oh, just remembered, the red oxide was only to colour a portion of a 3 colour swirl so guess that wouldn't work.



You can still do it it just takes a bit of maths.


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 13, 2017)

Add math to this stressful batch of soap and it will push me over.


----------



## Dahila (Oct 13, 2017)

Red 40 is water soluble pigment not good for soap,  we have many Canadian Supplies, you are in Ontario; Xen,  Candora, Saffire Blue which I do not recommend then NDA in Mississauga,  there is a few more
Are you close to me, I have a lot of soap colorants, could share


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 13, 2017)

Dahila said:


> Red 40 is water soluble pigment not good for soap,  we have many Canadian Supplies, you are in Ontario; Xen,  Candora, Saffire Blue which I do not recommend then NDA in Mississauga,  there is a few more
> Are you close to me, I have a lot of soap colorants, could share



Xen is quite expensive, NDA doesn't carry oxides, not fond of Saffire Blue, Candora is good! Kind offer of you! PM me.


----------



## dixiedragon (Oct 13, 2017)

Reaching here - but it might be worth experimenting with all-natural crayons, if you can find them.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/24-Natur...89113&wl11=online&wl12=24179477&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## soapmaker (Oct 13, 2017)

dixiedragon said:


> Reaching here - but it might be worth experimenting with all-natural crayons, if you can find them.
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/24-Natur...89113&wl11=online&wl12=24179477&wl13=&veh=sem



Thanks, I just ordered from Candora.


----------

